# Finally finished knife for Cliff



## NCWoodArt (Aug 1, 2013)

I had this knife partially completed when I made a deal to trade a fellow WB member for some small pieces of wood we had discussed trading a while back. This is the finished product. I did have to go buy a Elk Ridge Knife to find a sheath that would fit it though. I need to learn how to make leather sheath's.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 1, 2013)

That's very nice!


----------



## drycreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Beautiful job.


----------

